#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Google Chrome VS Firefox ??

## dcciie251

hi,


I always use Google chrome for browsing .Mine think Google chrome is better than Firefox .what about you think ????See More: Google Chrome VS Firefox ??

----------


## josefreitas

i use firefox because is fast. chrome is heavy

----------


## anihita

firefox is lighter and fast, on the other hand chrome is heavy and memory consuming

----------


## saadi

I use google chrome. First of all, the interface is very nice. Most importantly, it is the fastest browser!

----------


## Ayax

Hi!'m using Chrome, is nice and I like the thems. Firefox is my second option, and aftes Opera. Regards

----------


## rhmmendes

i'm using both, but in security i trust more in mozzila...

----------


## brahmhos

chrome is good for downloading

----------


## dcciie251

While the user interface is similar to other web browsers, the tab bar is flush with the top of the title-bar when the window is maximised, but appears below it when minimised. Chrome allows building of web applications as it includes Gears. The new tab page is different from most other browsers as it shows thumbnails of the 9 most visited sites. The Omnibox functions both as a search and URL box and the tabs appear at the top of the window instead of the bottom as in most other browsers.

----------


## johnnybellion

Chrome has its own thriving extension of a tunnel, and although it is not close to the extension of the support that Firefox is not every day more and more of an extension of the popular features of Chrome to run.

----------


## viena

i use firefox,,,simply,,i think,,than google chrome

----------


## snowboard

I preferFirefox, chrome is very slow

----------


## Chloe Taylor

Well my preference would be to go and use Mozilla Firefox as its the best known browser ever...

----------


## seodmc22

my vote for Chrome

See More: Google Chrome VS Firefox ??

----------


## sumon emam

firefox

----------


## elizzascott

They both preference are differ from each other in stability, durability, security and also speed which matters alot. Mozilla Firefox are more features then chrome social sharing options, small home icon , multiple account login and mp3 player but chrome don't beat Mozilla Firefox features and on other hand Firefox performs well in Windows and Mac based OS but it sucks when it comes to Linux based operating system. That's why i use both and also prefer both.

----------


## Chloe Taylor

> my vote for Chrome



Can i know the reason as to why you are going for and choosing Chrome..... ?

----------


## doryjon

Google chrome and firefox is the best web browser.I like to use Google chrome.It is fast compare to other web browser.On chrome we can easily download files easily.Firefox is the best but it is slow compare to chrome so i like to use chrome.

----------


## Chloe Taylor

> hi,
> I always use Google chrome for browsing .Mine think Google chrome is better than Firefox .what about you think ????



No, well i think the browser of Mozilla is much more advanced and equipped with extensions and tools unlike the browser of chrome.....

----------


## nilt02

chrome run fast but hight ram

----------


## kuftora

i prefer chrome

----------


## jury

I use firefox in ubuntu and chrome in windows

----------


## ejaz

firefox

----------


## metaltribe

Regarding of RAM, really chrome is more RAM-consume than firefox?
How can I know it for my PC?

----------

